# Scamp or Red grouper



## Wingman1

Any advice on how to catch these things? water depths, baits, anything????


----------



## JoeyWelch

Last weekend we caught em both in 230' on natural bottom with jigs. As for targeting them specifically, I don't know. How ever there are some Grouper Getter's on here that can help ya out. Good luck.


----------



## mayday 57

we like to use butterfly jigs , drop to the bottom and just bounce it off the bottom letting the jig come up 3' - 5' in a jerking motion .live cigs work well if you like to bait fish .like jlw said for water depth and natural bottom.good luck.


----------



## SteveFL

Tried our best to catch red grouper a couple of weeks ago and caught one or two; didn't care what we caught last week and caught a dozen or so??? Used live pinfish the whole time on both trips.


----------



## Mullethead

For scamp.... like Mayday said - yo-yo a diamond jig near the bottom 4 or 6 oz 
Or 3 inch pinfish .... both will snag snapper .. but less gags 

Hard to specifically target red grouper ... a butterflied ruby red lip or white snapper will get em


----------



## Nitzey

My experience with these are very limited. However, squid for scamp. Fish the bottom for both. Winter seems better for red grouper.


----------



## PorknBeans

scamp love small butterfly jigs..go with the 4oz...ive done well live live cigs too...^^^people have been leading you in the right direction tho ^^^^^^


----------



## younghooker

scamp like small pinfish.. Big pinfish or bonito slab for red grouper :thumbsup:


----------



## grouper1963

Best bet is to fish natural bottom - big pins or bobo belly. You'll very seldom get them off a wreck simply because they'll hole up.


----------



## Wingman1

Thanks for the advice! I will definately put it to use:thumbup:


----------



## Bigshamoo

*What kind of fish?*

*Someone fish id this species for me. Had a dispute and just want to know if i had a brain fart or not.TYVM:whistling:*


----------

